# fenster ohne obere leiste



## coolerouny (8. Juli 2005)

morgen!

hat wer ein example wo bei einem frame die obere leiste (also da wo minimieren,maximieren und schließen drauf sind) einfach weg ist?

mfg
coolerouny


----------



## elmato (8. Juli 2005)

Ich weiss nicht ob das bei einem Frame so ohne weiteres geht, ich glaube gelesen zu haben das man das per JNI machen kann. Vielleicht hilft dir die Klasse JWindow weiter, diese wird haeufig fuer z.b. Splash screens benutzt und hat keine minimieren etc Funktionalitaeten....
mfg


----------



## wookenny (8. Juli 2005)

Probier doch einfach statt eines Frame bzw. JFrame ein Window bzw. JWindow zu verwenden.
Dies hat im Gegesatz zum Frame keine Leiste mitden Schliessen, Maximieren, Minimieren... Feldern.


----------



## Haruka (8. Juli 2005)

Ich will euch ja nur ungern widersprechen, aber es geht auch völlig simpel mit JFrame.


```
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class myJFrame extends JFrame {	
	myJFrame() {
		this.setUndecorated(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## elmato (9. Juli 2005)

hmm, es laeuft zwar aber 
1.)sieht es imho nicht sehr schoen aus und
2.) kann ich das Frame nicht mehr ueber den Bildschirm bewgen..
oder mach ich da was falsch?


----------



## coolerouny (9. Juli 2005)

morgen!

super, danke Haruka

geht ja wirklich ganz einfach... 



> 2.) kann ich das Frame nicht mehr ueber den Bildschirm bewgen..
> oder mach ich da was falsch?



kann man wirklich nicht, aber es gibt ja die funktion "setLocation(int x, int y)"

dann schreibst dir halt einfach was wo ma mit "mouseDragged" die position verändern kann

mfg
coolerouny


----------



## Haruka (9. Juli 2005)

elmato hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm, es laeuft zwar aber
> 1.)sieht es imho nicht sehr schoen aus und
> 2.) kann ich das Frame nicht mehr ueber den Bildschirm bewgen..
> oder mach ich da was falsch?



Eh... wie nicht schön? Leiste weg, ist Leiste weg... ^^;

Und wenn die Leiste weg ist, kannst du es natürlich auch nicht mehr da packen und wegziehen. Eine durchaus logische Konsequenz...
Aber wie coolerouny schon sagt: setLocation() ist dein Freund in dieser Not ^^
Du kannst dir ja dann z.B. mit einem Bild oder einem Label deine eigene Leiste malen.


----------

